# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ηλεκτρικα από μηχανάκι

## gourtz

καλησπερα ξερει καποιος που μπορω να βρω κυκλωμα εκκινησης για ενα παπακι honda glx ή τα πιο παλια στρογγυλοφαναρα και γενικα κυκλωματα με βαση το μηχανακι. φωτισμου εκκινησης κτλ.

----------


## gsmaster

Είχα βρεί το ηλεκτρικό κύκλωμα, από τα παπάκια Honda glx και 2-3 άλλα (στρογγυλοφάναρα, 50αρια, 90αρια με μίζα κτλ...). Ήταν μέσα σε ένα βιβλιαράκι με οδηγίες χρήσης κτλ, από το glx μου, και τώρα δεν ξέρω που μπορεί να βρίσκεται. 

Εσύ τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις? Τι έννοείς κύκλωμα εκκίνησης? μίζα? 

Δεν θα με χάλαγε να βρώ το κύκλωμα της ηλεκτρονικής ανάφλεξης, για να δώ πώς δουλεύει και αν μπορέσω να κάνω καμιά πατέντα. Είχε ένας μια φορά την ηλεκτρονική σε πλακέτα δεν ξέρω που την είχε βρεί, οι καινούριες είναι πακτωμένες και δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα.

----------


## gourtz

οντως αλλα αν καποιος εχει μια ηλεκτρονικη μπορει να παρει ενα σιθδεροπριονο και να την ανοιξει αν ειναι χαλασμενη και να δει τη κανει δηλαδι πως ειναι οι γρηγορες οι ηλεκτρονικες. θελω για glx και τα στρογγυλοφαναρα επισης θελω να μαθω τι κανει και το καθε καλωδιο στην ηλεκτρονικη .
κυκκλωμα εκκινηση εννω να ξεκινηση το μηχανακη χωρις κλειδια κτλ δηλαδι αν εχει ενα μοτερ πολαπλασιαστη και ηλεκτρονικη χωρις φωτα χωρις τιποτα δηλαδι τον πιο απλο τροπο εκηνηση μονο να παιρνει μπροσ χωρις φωτα.

βασικα το σχεδιο μου χρειαζεται πιο πολυ ολο το κυκλωμα οπως σου ειπα και πιο πανω για ποια μηχανακια και με μιζα αν ειναι δυνατον

----------


## gsmaster

Μέσα στο καλοκαίρι διέλυσα μια ηλεκτρονική (απο Supra νομίζω) και έχει μέσα ένα 14pin ολοκληρωμένο ΜΒ4213 . Δεν ξέρω αν κυκλοφορεί, με μια αναζήτηση για το datasheet δεν έδωσε αποτελέσματα. Έχει και άλλα εξαρτήματα, αλλά όλη η πλακέτα είναι βουτηγμένη σε καουτσούκ οπότε δεν είναι εύκολο να το αποκαλύψεις...

----------


## Knight Rider

η ηλεκτρονικη απ'οτι ξερω αντικαθιστα τις πλατινες του παλιου καλου καιρου. στην αρχη αντικατασταθηκαν απο τρανζιστορς τα οποια μπορουσαν να μεταγουν το πρωτευον του πολλαπλασιαστη. δεν ξερω που εχει φτασει η τεχνολογια στον τομεα αυτο απο αποψης στοιχειων μεταγωγης, αλλα σιγουρα η ηλεκτρονικη ειναι ενα διακοπτικο συστημα, που triggαρεται απο το στροφαλοφορο αξονα μεσω ενος δισκου που βρισκεται στα αριστερα του μοτερ συνηθως. μια μετρηση με εναν παλμογραφο  στα καλωδια νομιζω οτι θα αποκωδικοποιησει τη λειτουργια.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Λοιπον θα σου πω λιγα πραγματα  για HONDA GLX 12V (και τα astrea  ιδια ηλεκτρικα εχουν περιπου) καθως ημουνα κατοχος καποτε . Απο το καπακι  του μοτερ βγαινουνε τα εξεις καλωδια ¨( ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ και ΑΣΠΡΟ, και τα 2 βγαζουνε ταση  και πανε και τα 2 στον ανορθωτη(που ισως να ειναι και σταθεροποιητης τασης) ,μετα την ανορθωση  το ενα προοριζετε για τα φωτα εμπρος πισω και το αλλο παει στην στην μπαταρια για να την φορτιζει).  (ΜΠΛΕ με ΑΣΠΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ παει κατευθειαν στην ηλεκτρονικη και ειναι το ερεθισμα για το ποτε θα σκασει το μπουζι) (ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ με ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ, παει κατευθειαν στην ηλεκτρονικη και ειναι ρευμα μεγαλης τασης που θα το διαχειριστει η ηλεκτρονικη και μετα θα το οδηγησει στον πολαπλασιαστη ). Παμε τωρα στην ηλεκτρονικη ....το κοκκινο με μαυρες ριγες ειπαμε απο που ερχετε.το ιδιο και το μπλε ασπρο. (το ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη) .(το ΜΑΥΡΟ ειναι γειωση ) ( το ΜΑΥΡΟ με ΑΣΠΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ παει στον κεντρικο διακοπτη(κλειδι), ειναι το καλωδιο που οταν γυρισουμε το κλειδι στην θεση OFF  γειωνετε και το μηχανακι σβηνει). δεν νομιζω να ξεχασα καποιο αν ναι συγχωρεστε με εχουν περασει χρονια .

Τα φλας και η κορνα περνουν ρευμα απο την μπαταρια.Αν κοψουμε το μαυρο με ασπρες ριγες καλωδιο που φευγει απο την ηλεκτρονικη το μηχανακι θα παρει μπροστα ( δεν θα το ανεφερα ισως να χρησιμοποιηθει για κακο σκοπο, αλλα ερωτηθηκε )

{Τα απαραιτητα που χρειαζεσε για εκινησει το μηαχανκι σου ειναι-  απο το μοτερ το μπλε με ασπρες ριγες καλωδιο να  παει στην ηλεκτρονικη.απο το μοτερ το κοκκινο με μαυρες ριγες να παει στην ηλεκτρονικη. το κιτρινο με μαυρες ριγες  να παει απο την ηλεκτρονικηικη στον πολλαπλασιαστη.το μαυρο καλωδιο απο την ηλεκτρονικη να γειωθει.το μαυρο με ασπρες ριγες απο την ηλεκτρονικη να κοπει}

Υ.Γ  Για οποια απορια σου  και μπορω να βοηθησω ,εδω ειμαι. οταν θα εχω χρονο θα σου γραψω και μια βελτιωση δινονοτας περισοτερο avans (στα παπια  και τα περισοτερα μηχανακια το avans ειναι σταθερο δεν ρυθμιζετε) δυσκολη η υλοποιηση αλλα την ειχα κανει και ειχε φοβερη διαφορα σε ισχυ.

----------


## hlektrologos000

ΑΝ δεν εχει μαυρο η ηλεκτρονικη και εχει πρασινο   γειωνεις  το πρασινο
(δεν θυμαμε καλα πιο χρωμα εχει αλλα τωρα που το ξανασκεφτικα νομιζω ειναι πρασινο τελικα)

----------


## savnik

> θα σου γραψω και μια βελτιωση δινονοτας περισοτερο avans (στα παπια  και τα περισοτερα μηχανακια το avans ειναι σταθερο δεν ρυθμιζετε) δυσκολη η υλοποιηση αλλα την ειχα κανει και ειχε φοβερη διαφορα σε ισχυ.



Αυτό με ενδιαφέρει

----------


## jordan t-610

Καλησπέρα παιδιά!!!Για dio ηλεκτρονικά παιίζει τίποτα?
Και τίποτα κανένα κυκλωματάκι η site  για αντικόφτη ή Tuning?

----------


## GR_mitSOS

τι είναι το avans?? στα πόσα volt kai amp είναι η μπαταρία του παπακιού?

----------


## hlektrologos000

το avans = προπορεια   στα Ελληνικα,  σημαινει πόσο πριν  ανεβει το το πιστονι στο ανω νεκρο σημειο θα δωθει ο σπινθιρας .
Το avans μετριεται σε μοιρες και ελεγχετε απο ενα σημαδι που υπαρχει πανω στο βολαν.Στα παπακια και αλλα παλια μηχανακια το avans  ειναι σταθερο(στατικο) και δεν ρυθμιζετε.

Η ταση στα παπακια ειναι 12v με εξαιρεση κατι παναρχαια honda (αυτα με το ξεχωριστο τεποζιτο) που ηταν 6volta.
AN θυμαμε καλα γυρω στα 10ah (αμπερωρια).

----------


## PCMan

10ah μπαταρία ειναι ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ.
Αν είναι μιζάτο το παπάκι, έχει 4ah, το πολύ 5ah μπαταρία, αν δεν είναι μιζάτο τοτε έχει 3ah

Βάλε και το yamaha townmate στην κατηγορία των 6volt

----------


## gourtz

εγω ρε παιδια ξερω ενα παλικαρι ο οποιος φτιαχνει ηλεκτρονικες για παπια για αστρεα και glx συγκεκριμενα απ'οτι την εχω δει εχει ενα μεγαλο pic πανω σαν κυριο τσιπακι και αλλα πραγματα. οταν την εβαλα στο δικο καποια στιγμι ανεβαζει παρα μα παρα πολλες στροφες και καρφοσε βαλβιδες σαν να μην εχει κοφτη δεν ξερω τορα τι γινεται ισος να ρυθμιζετε. του εχο πει να μου δοσει σχεδιο αλλα δεν μου δινει ρε γαμοτο

----------


## leosedf

Πρόφατα ξήλωσα το immobilizer απ το peugeot speedfight της θείας μου λόγω βλάβης. Η ηλεκτρονική σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί  λόγω του οτι δεν επικοινωνούσε με το immobilizer. Έφτιαξα ένα κύκλωμα με θυρίστορ και αλλα 5 εξαρτήματα και τώρα έχει καινούρια ηλεκτρονική χωρίς κόφτη. Ο οποίος κόφτης βέβαια είναι ανύπαρκτος είτε με είτε χωρίς κανονική ηλεκτρονική, το μόνο που θα αυξηθεί είναι το τίποτα.
Σε δίχρονα η ηλεκτρονική αποτελείται απο ένα θυρίστορ, γέφυρα, δυο πυκνωτές, αντίσταση, δίοδο. Πολύ απλό και γίνεται και σε διάτρητη.
Στα τετράχρονα μπορεί να μπεί και programmable CDI με PIC που καθυστερεί αυτόματα (καλύτερη απόδοση στις χαμηλές) τη σπίθα σε χαμηλότερες στροφές και την φέρνει ακριβώς (0 μοίρες) όσο ανεβαίνουμε στροφές. Η καμπύλη καθυστέρησης του PIC αλλάζει σύμφωνα με τις προτιμήσεις του χρήστη. Νομίζω υπάρχει και στα δίχρονα αλλα είναι λίγο επικίνδυνο για να κάνω δοκιμές.

----------


## O-402

> Λοιπον θα σου πω λιγα πραγματα  για HONDA GLX 12V (και τα astrea  ιδια ηλεκτρικα εχουν περιπου) καθως ημουνα κατοχος καποτε . Απο το καπακι  του μοτερ βγαινουνε τα εξεις καλωδια ¨( ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ και ΑΣΠΡΟ, και τα 2 βγαζουνε ταση  και πανε και τα 2 στον ανορθωτη(που ισως να ειναι και σταθεροποιητης τασης) ,μετα την ανορθωση  το ενα προοριζετε για τα φωτα εμπρος πισω και το αλλο παει στην στην μπαταρια για να την φορτιζει).  (ΜΠΛΕ με ΑΣΠΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ παει κατευθειαν στην ηλεκτρονικη και ειναι το ερεθισμα για το ποτε θα σκασει το μπουζι) (ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ με ΜΑΥΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ, παει κατευθειαν στην ηλεκτρονικη και ειναι ρευμα μεγαλης τασης που θα το διαχειριστει η ηλεκτρονικη και μετα θα το οδηγησει στον πολαπλασιαστη ). Παμε τωρα στην ηλεκτρονικη ....το κοκκινο με μαυρες ριγες ειπαμε απο που ερχετε.το ιδιο και το μπλε ασπρο. (το ΚΙΤΡΙΝΟ ΜΑΥΡΟ παει στον πολλαπλασιαστη) .(το ΜΑΥΡΟ ειναι γειωση ) ( το ΜΑΥΡΟ με ΑΣΠΡΕΣ ΡΙΓΕΣ παει στον κεντρικο διακοπτη(κλειδι), ειναι το καλωδιο που οταν γυρισουμε το κλειδι στην θεση OFF  γειωνετε και το μηχανακι σβηνει). δεν νομιζω να ξεχασα καποιο αν ναι συγχωρεστε με εχουν περασει χρονια .
> 
> Τα φλας και η κορνα περνουν ρευμα απο την μπαταρια.Αν κοψουμε το μαυρο με ασπρες ριγες καλωδιο που φευγει απο την ηλεκτρονικη το μηχανακι θα παρει μπροστα ( δεν θα το ανεφερα ισως να χρησιμοποιηθει για κακο σκοπο, αλλα ερωτηθηκε )
> 
> {Τα απαραιτητα που χρειαζεσε για εκινησει το μηαχανκι σου ειναι-  απο το μοτερ το μπλε με ασπρες ριγες καλωδιο να  παει στην ηλεκτρονικη.απο το μοτερ το κοκκινο με μαυρες ριγες να παει στην ηλεκτρονικη. το κιτρινο με μαυρες ριγες  να παει απο την ηλεκτρονικηικη στον πολλαπλασιαστη.το μαυρο καλωδιο απο την ηλεκτρονικη να γειωθει.το μαυρο με ασπρες ριγες απο την ηλεκτρονικη να κοπει}
> 
> Υ.Γ  Για οποια απορια σου  και μπορω να βοηθησω ,εδω ειμαι. οταν θα εχω χρονο θα σου γραψω και μια βελτιωση δινονοτας περισοτερο avans (στα παπια  και τα περισοτερα μηχανακια το avans ειναι σταθερο δεν ρυθμιζετε) δυσκολη η υλοποιηση αλλα την ειχα κανει και ειχε φοβερη διαφορα σε ισχυ.



Καλησπερα και καλη χρονια σε ολουσ.ειμαι καινουργιοσ στο φορουμ και θα ηθελα αν μπορεισ φιλε μου να μου εξηγησεισ-να στειλεισ αυτην την πατεντα με την προπορεια στα παπια γιατι εχω φτιαξει ενα glxaki πολυ τουμπανο και πιστευω πωσ αν του δωσω και προπορεια 8α αλλαξει και αλλο .παντα με την ευγενη διαθεση.

----------


## betacord85

κατσε να τον βρεις πρωτα τον ηλεκτρολογο...μετα απο 10 χρονια...και ασχετο δεν πιστευω καποιος φατσα φορα σε φορουμε να σου δωσει σχεδιο και προγραματισμο ηλεκτρονικης που εχει κοπιασει και υδρωσει ωστε να την σχεδιασει και να την τελειοπεισει...μην ξεχνας οτι τετοιες ηλεκτρονικες ξεκινανε απο 150 ευρω....και φυσικα θες αλλο πολλαπλασιαστη μικροτερο και ελαφρυτερο βολαν και αλλα πραγματα...καλη χρονια

----------


## O-402

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε για την ειδοποιηση. Θα ειναι δισκολο να τον βρω; και σωστα δεν το διατηπωσα αυτο.δεν εννωουσα ανοιχτα στο φορουμ και με το αζιμιοτο βεβαια.

----------


## betacord85

Το τελευταιο ποστ του ηταν το 2008...αν δεις και το τι γραψανε και οι αλλοι συναδελφοι θα δεις οτι δεν δινουν ποτε σχεδιο ουτε και οδηγιες υλοιποισης σε καποιο τετοιο προτζεκτ...λοιπων ο ο ποιο ευκολος τροπος να αγορασεις μια daytona και θα δεις το μηχανακι σου αεροπλανο...3 σκαλες ρυσθμιζομενη και προγραματισμενη ετοιμη...ξεκιναει απο 150 ευρω στα καταστηματα προσεχε ομως γιατι με τηνπρωτη σκαλα εχει τυχει 2 φορες να βγαλει off στροφαλο μπιελα και τρυπιο πιστονι...ακραιο αλλα εχει γινει...φυσικα με υλικα takekawa

----------


## O-402

Αυτο το ξερεισ απο προτο χερι η σου εχουνε πει οτι εχει γινει το ταδε σημβαν.

----------


## betacord85

πρωτο χερι μπροστα μου...

----------


## O-402

Δηλαδη μονο αυτο να κανω και τελειωσαμε με τα ηλεκτρικα;

----------


## andreasmon

CDI.jpg
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...523#post729523

ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## O-402

Δηλαδη μονο αυτο να κανω και τελειωσαμε με τα ηλεκτρικα;

----------


## O-402

Φιλε μου καλησπερα.αυτο που διχνεισ στο σχεδιο ειχεσ φτιαξει και εβαλεσ στο παπι σου το glxaki το 90αρι;

----------


## Dbnn

> Φιλε μου καλησπερα.αυτο που διχνεισ στο σχεδιο ειχεσ φτιαξει και εβαλεσ στο παπι σου το glxaki το 90αρι;



Το χω φτιαξει ηδη σε σκουτερ 125. Κατι τακεκαβα glx και 135 παπια τα γλενταω με το καλημερα. Φυσικα μια ηλεκτρονικη δεν φτανει.... Θελει και αλλα για να "ταιριαξουν" με την ηλεκτρονικη.

----------


## O-402

Φιλε μου αμα θελεισ μπορεισ να μου δοσεισ το τηλεφωνο σου να σε ρωτησω απο κει καπια πραγματα η να σου δωσω το δικο μου αμα δεν θελεισ για τιπικουσ λογουσ να παρεισ ενα τηλ.αμα σε ενοχλω πεσ το μου και δεν θα σε ενοχλησω.

----------


## Dbnn

Πες τις αποριες σου φιλε μου, μπορει καποιος αλλος συμφορουμιτης να ενδιαφερεται. Γιατι να μην βρει την λυση ευκολα;; (αυτη ειναι η εννοια του φορουμ αλλωστε)

----------


## O-402

Egw 8elw na mou peis ama mporeis na ftiaξeis mia tetoia ilektroniki esy;

----------


## Dbnn

> Egw 8elw na mou peis ama mporeis na ftiaξeis mia tetoia ilektroniki esy;



Δυστηχως οχι. Δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας και δεν μπορω να αναλαβω ευθυνη για ενα κυκλωμα για οποιοδηποτε οχημα.
Σαν σχεδιο παντως ειναι πολυ απλο. Το εχω σε διατρητη τωρα και το τεσταρω. Μολις σιγουρευτω πως ειναι αξιοπιστο 1001% θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες καθως και αναλυση κυκλωματος μαζι με σχετικο βιντεο.

----------


## O-402

Δηλαδη αμα το δοσο το σχεδιο σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο καλο ψαγμενο θα το φτιαξει λεσ;γιατι πιο πανω μου λεσ οτι το εχεισ σε ενα σκουτερ 125 γιαυτο στο λεω.καπιοσ λογικα στο εφτιαξε.

----------


## Dbnn

> Δηλαδη αμα το δοσο το σχεδιο σε εναν ηλεκτρολογο καλο ψαγμενο θα το φτιαξει λεσ;γιατι πιο πανω μου λεσ οτι το εχεισ σε ενα σκουτερ 125 γιαυτο στο λεω.καπιοσ λογικα στο εφτιαξε.







Φίλε το έφτιαξα εγώ.
Αλλά άμα τρυπήσει το πιστόνι, κοπεί η μπιέλα και μαγκώσει ο τροχός τα δικά μου μούτρα θα φάω. Και δεν θα ζητήσω ευθύνες απο κανέναν.
Το έπιασες?
Ο καθένας που γνωρίζει ηλεκτρονικά μπορεί να το φτιάξει. Το θέμα είναι ποιός θα αναλάβει την ευθύνη εαν κόψει μπιέλα το μηχανάκι σου και φας τα μούτρα σου.

----------


## O-402

FILE MOU DEN YPARXEI PERIPTOSI NA SOU ZITISW POTE EY8INES OTI KAI NA GINEI STO PAPI.TO MIXANAKI TO PROORIZW GIA LIGA ANIGMATA KAI OSO GIA TA METALLA EINAI POLY MPOMPA TA PRAGMATA ANTEXOYN PARA POLI OPOTE I MOY TO LES I DEN 8ELEIS APLO EINAI FILE MOY.

----------


## sakis

Αυτα .... και μολις εχει μπει η χρονια .... Οσο για την αναλυση του ηλεκτορλογος δεν ξερω τι την τυφλα του να του πει καποιος οτνα και αν τον ξαναδει ( προφανως καπου θα εχει τιναξει κατι στον αερα και κρυβεται ) 

Η αναλυση του ειναι ολη λαθος ....

----------


## KOKAR

εδω το άρθρο --> http://archive.siliconchip.com.au/cm...9/article.html

και εδω και σε ΚΙΤ --> http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/denshi/item/53640/

----------

